# post-truth = μετα-αλήθεια, μεταλήθεια



## daeman (Nov 19, 2016)

...
*Word of the Year 2016 is...*

After much discussion, debate, and research, the Oxford Dictionaries Word of the Year 2016 is *post-truth *– an adjective defined as ‘relating to or denoting circumstances in which objective facts are less influential in shaping public opinion than appeals to emotion and personal belief’.






Oxford Dictionaries announces the Word of the Year for 2016, as well as our shortlisted words *adulting, alt-right, Brexiteer, chatbot, coulrophobia, glass cliff, hygge, Latinx,* and *woke*. Script provided by guest writer and cultural commentator Neil Midgley.

*Why was this chosen?*
The concept of _post-truth_ has been in existence for the past decade, but Oxford Dictionaries has seen a spike in frequency this year in the context of the EU referendum in the United Kingdom and the presidential election in the United States. It has also become associated with a particular noun, in the phrase _post-truth politics. 

_[...]


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2016)

Που υποθέτω στα ελληνικά θα το λέγαμε "παραμύθια" (αφήνω τη σοβαρή μετάφραση στους επαγγελματίες, εγώ απλά μεταφέρω το νόημα)


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2016)

SBE said:


> Που υποθέτω στα ελληνικά θα το λέγαμε "παραμύθια" (αφήνω τη σοβαρή μετάφραση στους επαγγελματίες, εγώ απλά μεταφέρω το νόημα)



[h=1]Never let the truth get in the way of a good yarn[/h]


nickel said:


> Και ένα με ρίμα:
> Δεν αφήνω την αλήθεια να χαλάει τα παραμύθια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2016)

Kαι να ένα παράδειγμα post-truth του 2016:
Trump takes credit for saving Ford factory that was not closing
US president-elect claims he persuaded carmaker to keep Kentucky plant open – but Ford says it never planned to axe it
[..] It is not the first time Trump’s comments about Ford production have been called into question. Last year he took credit for the company moving work from Mexico to Ohio, even though it had taken the decision in 2011, long before he announced a run for president.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2016)

Από το βιβλίο του 2004 _The Post-Truth Era: Dishonesty and Deception in Contemporary Life_ του Ralph Keyes:

*Euphemasia*
Dishonesty inspires more euphemisms than copulation or defecation. This helps desensitize us to its implications. In the post-truth era we don’t just have truth and lies, but a third category of ambiguous statements that are not exactly the truth but fall short of a lie. _Enhanced truth_ it might be called. _Neo-truth_. _Soft truth_. _Faux truth_. _Truth lite_. Through such aggressive _euphemasia_ we take the sting out of telling lies. Euphemasia calls up remarkable powers of linguistic creativity. In addition to golden oldies such as “credibility gap,” “reframing,” and Winston Churchill’s “terminological inexactitudes,” consider the following examples of post-truthful euphemisms:

*Lies*
poetic truth
parallel truth
nuanced truth
imaginative truth
virtual truth
alternative reality
strategic misrepresentations
creative enhancement
nonfull disclosure
selective disclosure
augmented reality
nearly true
almost true
counterfactual statements
fact-based information

*To Lie*
enrich the truth
enhance the truth
embroider the truth
massage the truth
tamper with the truth
tell more than the truth
bend the truth
soften the truth
shade the truth
shave the truth
stretch the truth
stray from the truth
withhold the truth
tell the truth improved
present the truth in a favorable perspective
make things clearer than the truth
be lenient with honesty
spin

Eventually euphemisms themselves develop connotations and spawn progeny. As an executive tells employees in a New Yorker cartoon: “I’m not spinning—I’m contextualizing.”
https://books.google.gr/books?id=f0Kvm3KObXoC&pg=PA15#v=onepage&q&f=false​


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 25, 2016)

Πέρυσι είδα για πρώτη φορά τον όρο _hygge_, και πρέπει να ήταν στο ίδιο άρθρο που αναφέρει το βίντεο:

*Hygge: A heart-warming lesson from Denmark* (_BBC News_)

Ως προς τη μεταλήθεια, μου θυμίζει το _truthiness_ τού Κολμπέρ. Τι αθώες εποχές, τότε, επί Γεωργίου Μπους τού νεότερου... Ποιος να φανταζόταν πού θα καταλήγαμε.


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2016)

Ωραία παρατήρηση, Δούκα. Επομένως η *μεταλήθεια *είναι το ανώτερο εξελικτικό στάδιο της *truthiness* (που έχει κι αυτή τιμηθεί με τον τίτλο της Λέξης της Χρονιάς από το Merriam-Webster, ακριβώς δέκα χρόνια πριν, το 2006).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 26, 2016)

Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που το έθεσες, πιστός στο πνεύμα τού 2016: ορισμένες έννοιες εξελίσσονται όπως τα πόκεμον.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2016)

_“I’m sorry, Jeannie, your answer was correct, but Kevin shouted his incorrect answer over yours, so he gets the points.”

_http://www.newyorker.com/cartoons/a20602


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2016)

nickel said:


> Από το βιβλίο του 2004 _The Post-Truth Era: Dishonesty and Deception in Contemporary Life_ του Ralph Keyes:*Euphemasia*
> Dishonesty inspires more euphemisms than copulation or defecation. This helps desensitize us to its implications. In the post-truth era we don’t just have truth and lies, but a third category of ambiguous statements that are not exactly the truth but fall short of a lie. _..._​







a lie can go round the world and back again while the truth is lacing up its boots
a lie has no legs and cannot stand, but it has broad wings and flies far


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 15, 2017)

.....
Και μ' αυτό εδώ, είμαστε κομπλέ. Κι αξίζει να το δείτε (αν δεν το έχετε ήδη κάνει).






Adam Curtis - HyperNormalisation (2016)


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2017)

Για όποιον βαριέται να πούμε ότι το σχετικό ξεκινάει μετά το 2:00:00 (που αν ήταν επεισόδια αντί για μία ταινία τριών ωρών θα ήταν αρχή του τρίτου επεισοδίου) και ειδικότερα τα περί μετα-αλήθειας ξεκινάνε μετά το 2:20:00 και καταλήγουν στο 2:32:00 με το: 

But underneath the liberal disdain, both [δείτε το για να δείτε ποιούς αναφέρει*] had realised the same thing- that the version of reality that politics presented was no longer believable. That the stories politicians told the people about the world had stopped making sense. And in the face of that, you could play with reality, constantly shifting and changing, and in the process further undermine and weaken the old forms of power. 

Και τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω για να βρω το σημείο ακριβώς, σκέφτομαι κι αυτό εδώ το άρθρο που διάβασα προχτές (Θ. Γεωργακόπουλος, Καθημερινή, _Τεχνητές κρίσεις της επανάστασης_), και αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά συμβαίνουν και δίπλα μας, αλλά εμείς απλά δεν βλέπουμε γιατί οι αντιφάσεις εξελίσσονται αργά και μπορείς να τις δεις μόνο μετά. 

* Έβγαλα τα ονόματα, για να μην επηρεάσει η αναφορά στον Τραμπ- το ντοκυμαντέρ βγήκε τον Σεπτέμβριο, πριν τις αμερικανικές εκλογές. Εν μέρει πιστέυω ότι ο Κέρτις, που είναι συνωμοσιομανής, αποδίδει στον Τραμπ ικανότητες που δεν έχει δείξει ότι έχει. Αλλού είναι μάλλον το πρόβλημα όπως φαίνεται από τα πρόσφατα νέα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2017)

Το πρόθεμα post— (μετα—). Μεταλήθεια από επιστημολογική πλευρά:

*Μετα-αλήθεια και μετα-γεγονότα*

Βάσω Κιντή, _Το Βήμα της Κυριακής_ (15.1.2017)

Το τελευταίο διάστημα, μετά τη νίκη του _Brexit _στο βρετανικό δημοψήφισμα και, κυρίως, μετά τη νίκη του Τραμπ στις ΗΠΑ, λέγεται συχνά ότι ζούμε την περίοδο της μετα-αλήθειας (post-truth) και του μετα-γεγονότος (post-fact). Αυτό που οι περισσότεροι καταλαβαίνουν με αυτούς τους όρους είναι ότι σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και σε άλλες ανάλογες λέγονταν πολλά ψέματα, διαδίδονταν πολλές ψευδείς ειδήσεις, παρουσιάζονταν ως γεγονότα πράγματα κατασκευασμένα και αναληθή, κυρίως μέσα από τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Και ανησυχούν διότι έτσι ο κόσμος και οι ψηφοφόροι δεν ενημερώνονται σωστά, παρασύρονται, χειραγωγούνται και ψηφίζουν χωρίς να μπορούν να κρίνουν υπεύθυνα.

Αυτή η ερμηνεία δεν είναι σωστή. Το πρόθεμα μετά- (post-) πριν από τις λέξεις «αλήθεια» και «γεγονότα» σημαίνει δύο πράγματα: πρώτον, κάτι που έρχεται χρονικά μετά την αλήθεια ή το γεγονός και, δεύτερον, κάτι που τα ακολουθεί και συγχρόνως τα υπερβαίνει, τα καταργεί, τα προσπερνά ως ασήμαντα. Όταν λέμε, λοιπόν, «post-truth» ή «post-fact» politics, δηλαδή πολιτική της μετα-αλήθειας και του μετα-γεγονότος ή ότι ζούμε στην εποχή της μετα-αλήθειας και του μετα-γεγονότος εννοούμε ότι κάνουμε πολιτική χωρίς να μας απασχολεί τι είναι αληθές και τι ψευδές, τι είναι γεγονός και τι όχι, ότι ζούμε και ενεργούμε χωρίς να μας ενδιαφέρει αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός για τα πράγματα. Αυτή η περιφρόνηση της αλήθειας είναι πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα από τα να λες απλώς πολλά ψέματα. Ο Τραμπ και το επιτελείο του, οι πρωταγωνιστές του Brexit, [παραλείπονται τέσσερις λέξεις] δεν επιχειρούσαν μέσα σε ένα σύνολο εν γένει αληθών ισχυρισμών να διοχετεύσουν κάτι ψευδές ώστε να παραπλανήσουν συγκεκριμένα και να εξαπατήσουν. Αυτοί και οι οπαδοί τους που αναπαρήγαγαν τους ισχυρισμούς τους μαζικά δεν έδιναν δεκάρα για το τι είναι αληθές. Δεν ενδιαφέρονταν να το μάθουν, δεν ενδιαφέρονταν να ελέγξουν οτιδήποτε. Αρκούσε που πολλαπλασίαζαν το μήνυμα που κάθε φορά επιλεγόταν (πολλές φορές εντελώς πρόχειρα και τυχαία) για να επιτύχουν συγκεκριμένους στόχους: την καλλιέργεια του μίσους, της ξενοφοβίας, της ανασφάλειας, της οργής. Απευθύνονταν στο θυμικό και στα αισθήματα, και όχι στην κρίση των αποδεκτών. Ενίσχυαν και χρησιμοποιούσαν τις προκαταλήψεις, δεν ενημέρωναν και δεν επιχειρηματολογούσαν. Έφτιαχναν το κάδρο για τις εικόνες που διοχέτευαν και μέσα στο οποίο έπαιρνε σχήμα η απλοϊκή και εύπεπτη αφήγηση που προσέφεραν.

Πώς φθάσαμε ως εδώ; Τι διευκόλυνε αυτή την κατάσταση; Δεν θα αναφερθώ στην πολιτική αλλά σε εκείνες τις θεωρητικές προϋποθέσεις που συνέβαλαν ώστε και η πολιτική να εξελιχθεί με τον τρόπο αυτόν.

Το 1979 ο Lyotard εξέδωσε το βιβλίο του _Η μεταμοντέρνα κατάσταση _[βλέπουμε και εδώ το πρόθεμα «μετά—» που υποδηλώνει την κατάσταση που έρχεται χρονικά μετά τη μοντέρνα και συγχρόνως την υπερβαίνει και την καταργεί]. Αλλά πολύ πριν από το 1979, και σίγουρα από τη δεκαετία του 1960 (αφήνοντας έξω εξελίξεις στην αρχιτεκτονική που πάνε ακόμη πιο πίσω), είχε ξεκινήσει στον χώρο της φιλοσοφίας, της ιστορίας, της θεωρίας της λογοτεχνίας κ.λπ. η αμφισβήτηση της αντίληψης ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε μια αντικειμενική και αληθή αναπαράσταση του πώς είναι τα πράγματα. Αμφισβητήθηκε μια εικαζόμενη επιστημονική μέθοδος που διασφάλιζε υποτίθεται την αλήθεια καθώς και οι λεγόμενες μεγάλες αφηγήσεις (π.χ., εγελιανές, μαρξιστικές κ.λπ.) που αντικαταστάθηκαν από πολλές μικρότερες, διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους και μάλιστα ασύμμετρες, δηλαδή αφηγήσεις για τις οποίες δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε κοινό μέτρο ώστε να αποφανθούμε με εγκυρότητα και βεβαιότητα συγκριτικά για το ποια είναι αληθής και ποια μπορούμε να εμπιστευθούμε. Υποστηρίχθηκε ότι δεν μπορούμε να βγούμε έξω από τις αφηγήσεις αυτές, να δούμε τον κόσμο εντελώς αμερόληπτα, από την οπτική του Θεού, υπό το πρίσμα της αιωνιότητας. Βλέπουμε πάντα τα πράγματα από μια σκοπιά, εν χώρω και χρόνω, είμαστε πάντα εγκλωβισμένοι σε μια συγκεκριμένη οπτική που διαμορφώνεται από τη γλώσσα, τις θεωρίες μας, την παράδοση μας κτλ., και δεν μπορούμε να αναχθούμε σε κάτι εξωτερικό και ουδέτερο, π.χ., κάποια γυμνά γεγονότα που θα αποφασίσουν ποιες από τις επιμέρους αφηγήσεις είναι σωστές. Δεν υπάρχουν γεγονότα, μόνο ερμηνείες, είχε πει ο Νίτσε ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 1880, ένας φιλόσοφος που αναδείχθηκε, ίσως παρερμηνευόμενος, σε ήρωα του μεταμοντερνισμού. Πλέουμε έτσι σε έναν ωκεανό αφηγήσεων και ερμηνειών χωρίς πυξίδα, έρμαια ηγεμονιών που χαλιναγωγούν και συσχετισμών ισχύος.

Αυτού του είδους η κριτική στο λεγόμενο πρόγραμμα του Διαφωτισμού ή του μοντερνισμού που πίστευε στην αντικειμενικότητα, στην αλήθεια, στην απόλυτη ισχύ της επιστήμης ήταν σε πολλά σημεία βάσιμη και εν πολλοίς γόνιμη. Αλλά χρησιμοποιήθηκε πολιτικά (πολλοί, ιδίως νέοι, αριστεροί ήταν μεταμοντέρνοι, ενώ οι μοντέρνοι και οι επιστημονιστές θεωρήθηκαν δεξιοί και συντηρητικοί —το γράφω εντελώς σχηματικά) και κυρίως αξιοποιήθηκε για μια θεωρητικά, ακαδημαϊκά, πολιτικά και κοινωνικά ανεύθυνη στάση. Μια στάση που δεν ενδιαφέρεται, πέραν της εύλογης κριτικής, να αναζητήσει υπερασπίσιμα κριτήρια εγκυρότητας, να διακρίνει μεταξύ γεγονότος και μυθοπλασίας, να ερευνήσει τι είναι αληθές και τι ψευδές. Μια στάση που επαναπαύεται στη ράθυμη ευκολία μιας συλλήβδην απόρριψης χωρίς συναίσθηση και έγνοια για τις συνέπειες να πετάς το μωρό (π.χ., την αλήθεια) μαζί με το νερό της λεκάνης (π.χ., την ηγεμονία μασκαρεμένη ως αμεροληψία).

Η ειρωνεία είναι ότι επί Μπους αρχικά, αλλά πολύ πιο έντονα τώρα με τον Τραμπ, αρκετοί από τους ακαδημαϊκούς που είχαν αγκαλιάσει τον μεταμοντερνισμό και περιφρονούσαν τους παλιομοδίτικους όρους της «αλήθειας» και των «γεγονότων», λοιδορώντας θεωρητικά τις βεβαιότητες της επιστήμης, αναγκάστηκαν, κόντρα στον παλιό τους εαυτό, να υπερασπιστούν την επιστήμη και τις αλήθειες της απέναντι στις αντιεπιστημονικές δεισιδαιμονίες που αμφισβητούν την κλιματική αλλαγή και τα εμβόλια και υποστηρίζουν τον Ευφυή Σχεδιασμό. Οι απώτερες συνέπειες του ασύδοτου και αυτάρεσκου σχετικισμού τού «όλα επιτρέπονται» εκδηλώνονται τώρα, σαρώνοντας καίριες διακρίσεις και πόλους αναφοράς. Η εποχή της μετα-αλήθειας και των μετα-γεγονότων είναι μια θάλασσα γνωμών, η μία δίπλα ή απέναντι στην άλλη, αληθείς και ψευδείς, σοβαρές και ανόητες αδιάκριτα, που φουσκώνουν ανάλογα με την ισχύ χωρίς μέριμνα για εγκυρότητα. Μια υπόσχεση ισότητας και δημοκρατίας έδωσε τη θέση της στον θόρυβο και στη χειραγώγηση. Καιρός να αναζητήσουμε και να υποστηρίξουμε όχι μόνο στην πολιτική αλλά και στη θεωρία την εγκυρότητα και την υπευθυνότητα.

Η κυρία Βάσω Κιντή είναι καθηγήτρια Φιλοσοφίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών.



Σημ. Πολιτική συζήτηση με αφορμή τις παραλειπόμενες λέξεις εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2017)

Στη σχετική ορολογία μπήκε τώρα και ο όρος *alternative facts*, *εναλλακτικά γεγονότα*.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...he-greatest-strongest-facts-that-ever-existed
https://www.google.gr/search?q="ενα...irefox-b-ab&gfe_rd=cr&ei=W16GWLqyLevBXpeFrLAF


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2017)

Ως PhD student in the 90s διαφωνώ. Και τότε τους "ειδικούς σχολιαστές" ακούγαμε.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2017)

SBE said:


> Ως PhD student in the 90s διαφωνώ. Και τότε τους "ειδικούς σχολιαστές" ακούγαμε.



The talking heads were ever present, ever since there were media, like background or foreground noise.


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2017)

O φαύλος κύκλος της μετα-αλήθειας κατά Όλιβερ (και της συνωμοσιολογίας και κάθε ράδιο αρβύλας):
Βήμα 1: λέει ο προεδρας μια βλακεία που διάβασε κάπου
Βήμα 2: ακούει τη βλακεία ο πολίτης που διαβάζει τα ίδια με τον πρόεδρα
Βήμα 3: σου λέει όχι μόνο το διάβασα, αλλά το είπε κι ο πρόεδρας, άρα είναι αλήθεια
Βήμα 4: να μου ζήσεις προεδράρα μου, που είσαι ο μόνος που λες αλήθειες! Όλοι πριν από σένα θα το διαψεύδανε ενώ εσύ δεν μας τα κρύβεις!

Κι έτσι κάποια στιγμή θα πιστέψουμε ότι οι ΗΠΑ έχουν ανεργία 40%, ότι το 80% των κατοίκων του Σικάγου είναι θύματα ανθρωποκτονίας κλπ κλπ. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1124865127642495


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 17, 2017)

Earion said:


> Το πρόθεμα post— (μετα—). Μεταλήθεια από επιστημολογική πλευρά:
> 
> Ο Τραμπ και το επιτελείο του, οι πρωταγωνιστές του Brexit, [παραλείπονται τέσσερις λέξεις] δεν επιχειρούσαν μέσα σε ένα σύνολο εν γένει αληθών ισχυρισμών να διοχετεύσουν κάτι ψευδές ώστε να παραπλανήσουν συγκεκριμένα και να εξαπατήσουν.
> 
> Σημ. Πολιτική συζήτηση με αφορμή τις παραλειπόμενες λέξεις εδώ.



Aγαπητέ Earion,

Μου έκανε τρομακτικά άσχημη εντύπωση η επέμβασή σου (έχω σχηματίσει πολύ καλή γνώμη για εσένα) και εδώ και καιρό (ας όψονται οι μέριμνες) θέλω να ρωτήσω:

α) Ένας άνθρωπος με τη δική σου γνώση και νοημοσύνη, δεν είχε αντιληφθεί ότι υπήρχε σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα τόσο πολιτικό όσο και επιστημολογικό (και πιο συγκεκριμένα, έντεχνα δοσμένη λασπολογία με απαράδεκτες, για επιστημονικό άρθρο, υπεραπλουστεύσεις, αυθαίρετα δοσμένες χωρίς καμία σχετική επιχειρηματολογία) και χρειάστηκε το δικό μου σχόλιο για να ανακαλύψεις ότι υπάρχει ζήτημα πολιτικό;

β) Γιατί δεν υπήρξε η παραμικρή διευκρίνιση, αλλά και καμία ειδοποίηση, για τη «χειρουργική» επέμβασή σου και τη μεταφορά των δημοσιεύσεων στο φόρουμ των Πολιτικών Ζώων;


----------



## Earion (Mar 18, 2017)

Φίλε Dominotheory,

Ξεκινώ δηλώνοντας ότι δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου να σε ενοχλήσω, αλλά επειδή δυστυχώς αυτό συνέβη, αντικειμενικά, χωρίς να εξετάζω ευθύνες, σου ζητώ συγγνώμη και εκφράζω την πρόθεσή μου να επανορθώσω.

Το νήμα της μεταλήθειας ξεκίνησε ως νήμα γλωσσικού ενδιαφέροντος, επειδή όμως η αφορμή γένεσης του όρου είναι πολιτική, το νήμα αποκτά θέλοντας και μη την ελαφρά του πολιτική χροιά. Άλλωστε και ο λόγος που γενικά διατηρείται η συζήτηση περί μεταλήθειας στην επικαιρότητα είναι κατά βάση πολιτικός.

Στη Λεξιλογία έχει συζητηθεί επανειλημμένα, μέσα και έξω από φανερά νήματα, το ποια θα πρέπει να είναι η ενδεδειγμένη πολιτική (policy) απέναντι στην πολιτική (politics). Ο προβληματισμός ήταν και είναι έντονος. Από τη μια εκφράστηκαν γνώμες ότι εφόσον τα πάντα είναι πολιτικά, ή μπορεί να εκληφθούν ως τέτοια, το καλύτερο είναι να αφεθεί η έκφραση του καθενός όπως είναι διατυπωμένη, με τις πολιτικές ενδεχομένως νύξεις ή προεκτάσεις δίπλα στα γλωσσικά. Άλλες φωνές, και μάλιστα έντονες και ανυποχώρητες, συνέστησαν ότι είναι προς το καλό του φόρουμ να μετατοπίζονται οι κάθε είδους πολιτικές παρατηρήσεις στο πολιτικό υποφόρουμ, ώστε να αποτρέπεται η άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας στις λεξιλογικές ανταλλαγές και να επικρατεί ο νηφάλιος τόνος ο τόσο απαραίτητος για την πορεία της συζήτησης. (Υπήρξαν και φωνές που το απαίτησαν αυτό, προβάλλοντας όχι τη μέριμνα για την υγεία της απρόσκοπτης έκφρασης, αλλά την ενόχλησή τους ενώπιον και του παραμικρού υπαινιγμού για πρόσωπα και πράγματα της επικαιρότητας).

Η Λεξιλογία θέλει να είναι ένας χώρος ανταλλαγής πνευματικού περιεχομένου υπό συνθήκες ελευθερίας (και σοβαρότητας). Επειδή όμως δεν ζούμε στην καλύτερη εποχή του ανθρώπινου γένους και, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, —προσπαθώ να το διατυπώσω όσο πιο ουδέτερα γίνεται— τον τελευταίο καιρό είμαστε πιο ευερέθιστοι περί τα πολιτικά (και εννοώ τη βιούμενη πολιτική της καθημερινής μας ζωής), έχουν συμβεί (θεατά και αθέατα) επεισόδια με αφορμή την πολιτική, που μόνο καλό δεν έχουν κάνει στο φόρουμ. Αυτό μας οδηγεί (ή —να πω καλύτερα— _με_ οδηγεί, για τον εαυτό μου μιλώ) σε συμπεριφορές σχεδόν αυτοματικές, συμπεριφορές πυροσβεστικού τύπου απέναντι σε ενδεχόμενες περιπτώσεις ανάφλεξης.

Έχοντας πει όλα αυτά, θα εύρισκα πολύ φυσική την απορία: «μα, καλά, αφού παραδέχεσαι ότι ολόκληρο το νήμα της μεταλήθειας έχει πολιτική χροιά, γιατί το αφήνεις ως έχει και εξοβελίζεις μόνο μια συγκεκριμένη παρατήρηση στο νήμα των Πολιτικών Ζώων;» Σε όποιον θα διατύπωνε αυτή την απορία θα απαντούσα με το χαμόγελο της ενοχής του παιδιού που το τσακώνουν να κλέβει το γλυκό ότι ασφαλώς έχει δίκιο, και θα ζητούσα επιείκεια, εφόσον (δηλαδή για όσο διάστημα) συζητούμε για κάτι έξω από εμάς και οι βολές μας κατευθύνονται, με κοινή συνενοχή, πάνω απ’ τους ωκεανούς προς πορτοκαλόχρωμους τσαρλατάνους. Ευτυχώς να λέμε που δεν ήρθε στο χώρο μας κανένας θαυμαστής αυτών των τελευταίων, γιατί δεν θα είχα τι να απαντήσω. Από τη στιγμή όμως που γεννήθηκε θέμα που αφορά τα καθ’ ημάς, πιστεύω πως η μεταφορά σε άλλο νήμα είναι η καλύτερη λύση.

Ζήτησα συγγνώμη και το επαναλαμβάνω για το ότι αυτό έγινε χωρίς ειδοποίηση. Μπορούμε, αν θέλεις, να μιλήσουμε ιδιωτικά επ’ αυτού.



dominotheory said:


> Ένας άνθρωπος με τη δική σου γνώση και νοημοσύνη, δεν είχε αντιληφθεί ότι υπήρχε σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα τόσο πολιτικό όσο και επιστημολογικό (και πιο συγκεκριμένα, έντεχνα δοσμένη λασπολογία με απαράδεκτες, για επιστημονικό άρθρο, υπεραπλουστεύσεις, αυθαίρετα δοσμένες χωρίς καμία σχετική επιχειρηματολογία) και χρειάστηκε το δικό μου σχόλιο για να ανακαλύψεις ότι υπάρχει ζήτημα πολιτικό;


 
Όχι, δεν το αντιλήφθηκα. Δημοσίευσα το σημείωμα, γραμμένο από ειδική περί το θέμα επιστήμονα, επειδή κατά την εκτίμησή μου εξετάζει το ζήτημα από την πλευρά της επιστημολογίας. Φυσικά μπορεί να έκανα λάθος. Θα θεωρήσω ότι με τιμάς αν εκθέσεις τις αντιρρήσεις σου (από τη σκοπιά της επιστημολογίας εννοείται).
Με λίγα λόγια, αν υπάρχει ζήτημα επιστημολογικό, ας το συζητήσουμε εδώ.
Αν υπάρχει ζήτημα πολιτικό, καλύτερα να το συζητήσουμε στο άλλο νήμα.

Με τιμά επίσης το ότι έχεις σχηματίσει πολύ καλή γνώμη για μένα.

Σε ευχαριστώ.

Earion


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## dominotheory (Apr 13, 2017)

Earion said:


> Φίλε Dominotheory,
> 
> Ξεκινώ δηλώνοντας ότι δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου να σε ενοχλήσω, αλλά επειδή δυστυχώς αυτό συνέβη, αντικειμενικά, χωρίς να εξετάζω ευθύνες, σου ζητώ συγγνώμη και εκφράζω την πρόθεσή μου να επανορθώσω.
> 
> ...



Αγαπητέ Earion,

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό θέλω να σου απαντήσω και το αναβάλλω διαρκώς, επειδή μια ολοκληρωμένη απάντηση απαιτεί χρόνο και οι υποχρεώσεις μου είναι αρκετές.

Οπωσδήποτε, καιρός είναι να πω ότι θεωρώ πως τα λεγόμενά σου δικαιώνουν τη γνώμη μου. Θεωρώ σπουδαίους τους ανθρώπους που μπορούν να ζητήσουν συγγνώμη, που μπορούν να ρίχνουν γέφυρες αντί να χτίζουν φράχτες, που όπλο τους είναι η λογική, η ειλικρίνεια, η ευγένεια και η γλυκύτητα του πνεύματος, οι οποίες πόρρω απέχουν από τις εμετικές μελό φιλοφρονήσεις των εκάστοτε πολιτικών, οικονομικών και άλλων λυκοφιλιών.

Οπότε, ναι, ένα τέτοιο κείμενο, ίσως είναι δείγμα και έξοχο παράδειγμα πολιτικού πολιτισμού, αλλά και επικοινωνιακής ευαισθησίας κι αμεσότητας, ανθρωπιάς. 

Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να επανέλθω σχετικά σύντομα, τόσο όσον αφορά την επιστημολογική εξέταση όσο και αναφορικά με άλλα ενδιαφέροντα ζητήματα που θίγεις – λέω ότι ελπίζω, γιατί έχω πει αρκετές φορές το ίδιο πράγμα και, μετά, περνάει ο καιρός...

Τούτων λεχθέντων, νομίζω ότι αυτό που ταιριάζει τώρα είναι να σου ευχηθώ, όπως και στα άλλα, αγαπητά, μέλη της Λεξιλογίας, καλή Ανάσταση, όπως κι αν την καταλαβαίνει ο καθένας. Αρκεί κάπου μέσα σ' αυτή την κατανόηση να βρίσκεται λίγος χώρος για την πολιτική παιδεία, την κοινωνική ευαισθησία και την ανθρωπιά που περιγράφηκαν, εν συντομία, λίγο νωρίτερα.

Καλές γιορτές, λοιπόν, και τα λέμε και πάλι!!!


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2017)

Καλή Ανάσταση, με όλες τις έννοιες, σε όλους μας!


----------

